# Anyone have any experience of using an eSim card?



## balanga (Dec 14, 2022)

I've only just come across the term 'eSim' and can't really work out how they work even though I've read this info









						What is an eSIM? Here's everything you need to know | Digital Trends
					

The humble SIM card is finally on its way out in favor of a new, more advanced technology -- the eSIM. But what is an eSIM? Here's everything you need to know.




					www.digitaltrends.com
				




How do I install an eSIM in my phone, assuming my phone does support such a thing?


----------



## bakul (Dec 14, 2022)

See for instance https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT212780


----------



## balanga (Dec 14, 2022)

bakul said:


> See for instance https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT212780


Thanks, but I don't have an iPhone. I have a Redmi Note 10 which appears to support eSIMs









						eSIM.me Card for Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 4G
					

Equip your Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 4G smartphone with this eSIM.me Card and start downloading eSIM profiles online!     			Easy installation 			Simply insert the eSIM.me Card in the SIM card slot of your Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 4G smartphone, download the free eSIM.me APP from the Playstore and you are re




					esim.me
				




but I still don't see how to get started. Do I need to buy a physical card or do I just download an eSIM?


----------



## bakul (Dec 15, 2022)

Not sure why you would you want to do but looks like you need to buy a physical card + use their app?


----------



## Barney (Dec 15, 2022)

An eSIM is like a programmable sim card. Iphones have them built in; I was able to switch carriers without getting out of my chair. Just give the new carrier the SIM ID off your phone, and they load the plan on your phone. So then. you have both carriers plans until you cancel the original one.


----------

